# remington nylon 22



## procraftanddodge (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a nylon 66 and a nylon 76. I was just wondering how much they are worth. Becacuse I love to shootbut don't want to wear them out if high dollar guns. One is in great shappe and other in good shape. I even have the origanal scope for the 66.


----------



## frankwright (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a Nylon 66 I bought from Zayre's.(remember them?)

Shoot it. They are not worth a lot, someone who really wanted one for sentimental reasons might give you $150-200 for it but they usually don't bring that much.
Mine always has shot and fed great, one of my stepsons has it and I doubt it has been shot in 10 years.


----------



## stu454 (Jul 20, 2011)

Breaking down and reassembling a Nylon 66 was our gunsmith's final exam when hiring a new shop monkey.

I've never tried it myself.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2011)

When the Nylon 66 first came out, didn`t it set some kind of endurance record?


----------



## SgtPat (Jul 20, 2011)

You would have a hard time wearing one out.
In the early 60s Remington was giving them away free when you bought a Remington chain saw.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 20, 2011)

They are higher than 150 to 200. Go check out some pawn shops. 300 to 400 in decent shape. We have one at the house that's like a new one.


----------



## Seering (Jul 20, 2011)

Only issue ive ever had with mine .. 
was the pull tab on the bolt.


I broke mine and couldn't find a replacement.

ouside of that .. its 30 years old and still feels/looks/shoots just like new.

And it went through some really rough teenage years too


----------



## LRanger007 (Jul 20, 2011)

I doubt that you could wear one out from shooting it in a lifetime.  I have put between 20 - 30 thousand rounds through mine and it has never been disassembiled.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> When the Nylon 66 first came out, didn`t it set some kind of endurance record?




Yes,

There was an exhibition shooter who shoot XXXXX number of thrown wooden blocks without a miss or malfunction (think he had something like 3 misses), and was featured in their ads for a while, with a picture of the blocks in a pile.

If Remington tried that now, the WWW would be filled with cries of rage at the callousness of shooting a rifle into air, shooting without knowing what's behind your target, shooting without a backstop, shooting and adding to global warming,  and so on.


----------



## sdions (Jul 21, 2011)

The one on the shelf at the shop I work in has been there a while at 250-300


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 21, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> They are higher than 150 to 200. Go check out some pawn shops. 300 to 400 in decent shape. We have one at the house that's like a new one.



Yep, they're hard to find in gun shops cause they go out the door as soon as they come in.  $300 - $400 is the price range I've been seeing also.

I'd still shoot it, though.


----------



## manok (Jul 21, 2011)

www.nylonrifles.com


----------



## BFR300 (Jul 26, 2011)

Love em. A Nylon 66 was my first rifle. I must have shot it a million times after I got it at age 9. I'm now 44 and it still operates w/o fail. The gun was constantly with me around the farm. It took a heck of a lot of wear and I shot all kinds of ammo and I can't recall very many times it wouldn't cycle. Oh the memories !! Collectors have driven prices up so much you can count on paying mid 200s to 300s for good ones.  I have been lucky enough to come into 3 Nylon66s and a Nylon 77 for $100 - $125.  This is usually not the case though.


----------



## frankwright (Jul 26, 2011)

The Classified section of the Nylon Rifle Site mentioned above has had some mint AB ones sell in the $150-175 range.

The MB models bring a little more. Not valuable enough to not shoot and have fun.


----------



## SOUTHERN WOODS (Aug 1, 2011)

At the time when the Nylon came out with the Zytel stock, there was supposed to be a lifetime warranty on it (stock).

I've read on several forums where people have contacted Remington and they've been told that there is nothing they can do. Dupont owned Remington or was involved with them at the time of the Nylon model and have since gone out of business or Remington was sold.  Not exactly sure of the information but it was something like that.

I've read some mentions of filing a lawsuit against Remington about the lifetime warranty on the stocks but don't know if anyone has ever done so.

Good guns from all that I have read, wouldn't mind owning one but the ones I see usually sell for big bucks or are beat up.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Aug 2, 2011)

I've had one for 30 years. Last year was the first time in those 30 years that I took it apart and cleaned it. You would not believe the mess that was inside of it and I can't recall it ever miss firing. They are also very simple to disassemble and put back together.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 2, 2011)

I inherited one from my dad just before he passed.  It was in pretty bad shape being tucked away in a home in Fla.  I took the scope off because there was just no way I could clean up that mold and all.  Rifle on the outside cleaned up real nice, haven't taken it apart to clean the insides yet but it functions fine as is.  ;-)


----------



## BamaBart (Aug 5, 2011)

I keep mine under the back seat of my truck and loaded with Stingers. Just in case.


----------



## mmarkey (Aug 15, 2011)

I had one when they first came out. The only problem I had with it was the receiver cover. After putting a scope on the receiver grooves for 22 scopes every time you disassembled the rifle, you had to resight the scope. It wouldn't go back in the same position.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Aug 15, 2011)

SOUTHERN WOODS said:


> I've read on several forums where people have contacted Remington and they've been told that there is nothing they can do. Dupont owned Remington or was involved with them at the time of the Nylon model and have since gone out of business or Remington was sold.  Not exactly sure of the information but it was something like that.



The rumors of Dupont's demise have been greatly exaggerated. http://www2.dupont.com/DuPont_Home/en_US/index.html

Sounds like Remington doesn't want to honor the warranty.


----------

